# [ROM]Kejar's 4.1.1 (Nothing broken even auto-restore!)



## Soapinmouth

> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]very basic build but everything works out the box[/background]
> busybox, term, filemanager included
> auto restore camera camcorder all work even eng speech recognition works out the box
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]many of the fixes were done by xoomdev... we worked together to get a working gapps and build..[/background]


https://twitter.com/kejar31

Updated 7/13
-T9 dialer added from CM9 
- calendar color's fixed 
- picasa sync fixed

Gapps - http://goo.im/apps/t...31-20120713.zip

ROM - http://goo.im/roms/t...31-20120713.zip

Recommended:
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]JB Bootloader - [/background]http://d-h.st/jcO
(From jakeday)


----------



## Steven58

Being a scardy-cat, Steven58 waited to see what others said about Kejar's 4.1.1 rom.


----------



## spinkick

Difference between this and Xoomdev's rootzboat?


----------



## Jdroids

Awesome! I'll load it up now and let you know.


----------



## UnfedBear67

At this point dont think there is to much difference, kejar said that xoomdev help with it.


----------



## fcisco13

Teamgummy, should work good.

G NEXUS


----------



## dansan

so anyone want to test it out? lol


----------



## spinkick

I'll give it a shot 

I assume this is the stock kernal as well?


----------



## akellar

always makes me uncomfortable when someone else posts a devs work.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## MistaWolfe

akellar said:


> always makes me uncomfortable when someone else posts a devs work.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Don't be. It's from his Twitter. Check it out for yourself...

Most prominent Devs post on their Twitter before anything else.


----------



## jdprice1

Just flashed, seems to be working fine.


----------



## dhy8386

akellar said:


> always makes me uncomfortable when someone else posts a devs work.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


He actually said it was fine.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## akellar

MistaWolfe said:


> Don't be. It's from his Twitter. Check it out for yourself...
> 
> Most prominent Devs post on their Twitter before anything else.


They also create their own threads where they can offer support.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## cheese

akellar said:


> They also create their own threads where they can offer support.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


there is a dedicated thread in the Team Gummy subforum...

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/12601-galaxy-nexus-cdmastable/


----------



## MistaWolfe

akellar said:


> They also create their own threads where they can offer support.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


If you need support, don't flash it


----------



## akellar

MistaWolfe said:


> If you need support, don't flash it


Yeah I'm good, thanks >_>

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## cheese

i actually trust this ROM Developer than many others.

Always stable, doesn't add too many bells and whistles, just the basics.


----------



## Soapinmouth

cheese said:


> there is a dedicated thread in the Team Gummy subforum...
> 
> http://rootzwiki.com...xus-cdmastable/


thats 4.04


----------



## spinkick

MistaWolfe said:


> If you need support, don't flash it


A little taste of xda in every other post you make


----------



## cheese

Soapinmouth said:


> thats 4.04


it's for all versions coming from CDMA Galaxy Nexus....

is this better for you?

http://rootzwiki.com...jelly-bean-411/

i'm not implying this thread isn't necessary. i actually would like this ROM to be more out there than being hidden away in the TeamGummy subforums..


----------



## bmt626

Does this rom allow for your nexus to show up in the play store on your PC I tried bugless beast earlier and my phone disappeared from there once I restored back to ics it was back

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MistaWolfe

spinkick said:


> A little taste of xda in every other post you make


Nah.....I'm much more brutal over there.

And I don't think what I said was bad. It's the truth!


----------



## Kejar31

Guys I tweeted that it was cool for people to post this... it's legit.. I am busy with family issues at the time so, no I will not be hanging out answering questions.. if this bothers you feel free to use a different ROM


----------



## pcpimp

Well took a chance and flashed this... Everything seems to be working! I do have T-CDMA 64 instead of Verizon Wireless in pull down and lockscreen??? If this was built from source should that be correct?


----------



## Kejar31

pcpimp said:


> Well took a chance and flashed this... Everything seems to be working! I do have T-CDMA 64 instead of Verizon Wireless in pull down and lockscreen??? If this was built from source should that be correct?


Not correct.. I simply did not apply the eri hack which forces your phone to show Verizon even when you are roaming. This is a very basic build I made for myself.. it is by all means built from source


----------



## pcpimp

Kejar31 said:


> Not correct.. I simply did not apply the eri hack which forces your phone to show Verizon even when you are roaming. This is a very basic build I made for myself.. it is by all means built from source


Word! Thanks Pal! Gotta say running smooth!!!


----------



## ruffryder91290

Has the same youtube FC bug when increasing volume as Bugless Beast.


----------



## spinkick

Seems good so far. Pure source is really what I want, no extra whatever.


----------



## fubaracing7374

Is everyone's Google Now working? I can't get mine to work.

Sent from my Verizon Samsung Galaxy Nexus


----------



## shiznic

i have been waiting patiently for the gummy touch on the jelly bean. gummy flavored jellybean... kejar i am a fan or your roms... love them. thanks for the awesome work again. flashing the g nexus now. cant wait


----------



## jnclocker

Dear Dev, Thanks for the hard work. Much appreciated. I love the rom already, he only thing not working for now is auto-restore. I had to use TBackup.
Its all good though. I will test it out.


----------



## Kejar31

ruffryder91290 said:


> Has the same youtube FC bug when increasing volume as Bugless Beast.


Humm that's a strange one... will look at it later


----------



## wrightperspective

Kejar31 said:


> Guys I tweeted that it was cool for people to post this... it's legit.. I am busy with family issues at the time so, no I will not be hanging out answering questions.. if this bothers you feel free to use a different ROM


Take care of that family stuff man. I mean...who ever says "I wish I would have spent more time developing ROMs instead of with my family?" If they don't get it then that's their issue. Thanks for what you do!


----------



## Travisdroid

Kejar31 said:


> Humm that's a strange one... will look at it later


Had same problem on bug less beast and someone posted the apk for you tube that fixes that. I can drop box it hold on. It fixed my same issue.
Here you go just delete your YouTube in your system app then push this one and fix permission. I use root explorer. This was not my find I am just sharing it credit goes to someone in the bug less beast thread.
http://db.tt/PUX3Cgr7

Its a apk from another jb gapps and I used to use liberty x on my droid x2 and it was always solid Kejar is a good dev welcome


----------



## Kejar31

OK thanks


----------



## spinkick

Anyone have the old deep sleep issues with maps having to run once in order to get gps lock and fix the wakelock?

Never mind; might be just that the phone has to settle.


----------



## MistaWolfe

spinkick said:


> Anyone have the old deep sleep issues with maps having to run once in order to get gps lock and fix the wakelock?
> 
> Never mind; might be just that the phone has to settle.


Turn the screen off for a few minutes and try again


----------



## ashclepdia

fubaracing7374 said:


> Is everyone's Google Now working? I can't get mine to work.
> 
> Sent from my Verizon Samsung Galaxy Nexus


 as with pretty much every other jb build out, you need to go into Google now voice settings and download your language (English US i assume) offline recognition pack 
after that your should be all gravy baby

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kejar31

No need to do that as I include the eng language pack with my gapps


----------



## x.v_

ashclepdia said:


> as with pretty much every other jb build out, you need to go into Google now voice settings and download your language (English US i assume) offline recognition pack
> after that your should be all gravy baby
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Yes, this is most certainly the answer. This ROM seemed to work out of the box for me, though...

Excellent ROM! So far has been the most complete/smooth experience for JB. Great job Kejar.


----------



## MistaWolfe

Travisdroid said:


> Had same problem on bug less beast and someone posted the apk for you tube that fixes that. I can drop box it hold on. It fixed my same issue.
> Here you go just delete your YouTube in your system app then push this one and fix permission. I use root explorer. This was not my find I am just sharing it credit goes to someone in the bug less beast thread.
> http://db.tt/PUX3Cgr7
> 
> Its a apk from another jb gapps and I used to use liberty x on my droid x2 and it was always solid Kejar is a good dev welcome


Link is dead. You got another?


----------



## Tidefan22

Man its hard to keep up with all the ROMs being released. I get on one and boom another releases, that's what's so great about android and all the devs, and when I saw kejar released one I had to try... great work man. can't wait to see what u come up with when u have time really build a true ROM... take care of your family business though first man, I'm patient, and thanks for putting one together with all that's going on

Sent from my Gnex


----------



## Steven58

Whatever family issues you're having, I hope they turn out okay.


----------



## krazie1

This Rom is Beast, Everything works. I been using it since kejar31 posted it on his twitter and everything i've tried has worked. Only thing i dont like is the T-CDMA thing in notification bar, other then that its great.


----------



## Phoenixs4r

Have folks that flashed this have auto restore? When I flashed it did not happen.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Travisdroid

Here you go. 


MistaWolfe said:


> Link is dead. You got another?


Here you go.
http://db.tt/PUX3Cgr7


----------



## ahjee

Yea I didn't have my apps auto restore either

Sent from my Full AOSP on Toro-VZW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Argent Macleod

Thanks Justin! We can probably handle it from here. Hope everything works out on the Home front.


----------



## MetalWych

I have been running this ROM for about 5 hours, and I have not seen any real issues yet. Auto restore did not work, but thats cool as TiBu works great. I look forward to when we can get some options, but until then, this works great.

Also, my pulldown and lock screen shows Verizon Wireless, not T-CDMA or anything. And checking CPU Spy, I am getting deep sleep (not as much as usual, but that's ok). And Google Now works great, its a cool new addition...

Running with Franco's Jelly Bean kernel...

Thanks Kejar for this solid ROM that isn't a FrankenBean.


----------



## htowngtr

AR didnt work


----------



## inputusername

Kejar just posted a new build of this ROM and new GApps to his Twitter:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/223263232226361344


----------



## C-4nati

Used gummy forever and love Kejar roms but this just like all the 4.1.1 ROMs don't recover your Google account and automatically download your apps. Also this ROM doesn't sync your Google bookmarks and only has local ones







flashing back to the stock JB rom from I/O.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## inputusername

C-4nati said:


> Used gummy forever and love Kejar roms but this just like all the 4.1.1 ROMs don't recover your Google account and automatically download your apps. Also this ROM doesn't sync your Google bookmarks and only has local ones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flashing back to the stock JB rom from I/O.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


In his tweet he said that he thinks that the recovery is fixed with the release + Gapps that he just posted.


----------



## cheese

new build? darn. just installed his older release lol.

also, the gallery app does not have picasa support.


----------



## C-4nati

inputusername said:


> In his tweet he said that he thinks that the recovery is fixed with the release + Gapps that he just posted.


Including the bookmarks issue?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## inputusername

Not sure, but I am about to flash it. If you explain your issue in detail I can try to test it.


----------



## cheese

i can confirm that neither the 'auto-restore' and gallery (no picasa) works. and no, bookmarks tied to your google account is not shown. only local bookmarks.

just reporting the issues. that's all.

auto-restore is NOT functional. I'd highly recommend the OP to change the thread title for the time being.


----------



## nycinek

cheese said:


> i can confirm that neither the 'auto-restore' and gallery (no picasa) works. and no, bookmarks tied to your google account is not shown. only local bookmarks.
> 
> just reporting the issues. that's all.
> 
> auto-restore is NOT functional. I'd highly recommend the OP to change the thread title for the time being.


Is that with the latest release?


----------



## cheese

nycinek said:


> Is that with the latest release?


yes


----------



## inputusername

cheese said:


> yes


And the new GApps posted on the tweet?


----------



## cheese

inputusername said:


> And the new GApps posted on the tweet?


... yes


----------



## cricketsmoke

cheese said:


> i can confirm that neither the 'auto-restore' and gallery (no picasa) works. and no, bookmarks tied to your google account is not shown. only local bookmarks.
> 
> just reporting the issues. that's all.
> 
> auto-restore is NOT functional. I'd highly recommend the OP to change the thread title for the time being.


Maybe I don't follow the issue fully but on the previous build in chrome browser...if i have sync on my other bookmarks show up. i.e. desktop bookmarks are there for me until I turn sync off.

I don't remember if they stuck when sync was eventually turned off but I do recall having to sync to get them to show up initially on other ROMs.

Sent from my Full AOSP on Toro-VZW using RootzWiki


----------



## cheese

cricketsmoke said:


> Maybe I don't follow the issue fully but on the previous build in chrome browser...if i have sync on my other bookmarks show up. i.e. desktop bookmarks are there for me until I turn sync off.
> 
> Sent from my Full AOSP on Toro-VZW using RootzWiki


yeah i was referring to the Stock Browser. I actually prefer stock browser over chrome browser.

there is no sync option for 'bookmarks' in Accounts UI. iirc 'bookmarks' is something you can 'sync'.

The only options I see are

- Calendar
- Contacts
- Gmail
- Google Play Music

no big deal for me though. i will most likely stay on this ROM and test it out a few days.


----------



## Kejar31

that can be fixed.. Although we are going to run into an issue with the gallery syncing with picasa.. Issue is I believe we will need to use the OTA gallery app which in the past wasnt an issue. But now the camera and Gallery are one app







sooo if we want to add extra's to the cam in ROM's later on we wont be able to if we dont sue the gallery built from source. We need some other sync angent to take care of that for us


----------



## inputusername

Flashed this and it appears to be running well so far with Trinity kernel. Thanks for the ROM!


----------



## Kejar31

cheese said:


> yeah i was referring to the Stock Browser. I actually prefer stock browser over chrome browser.
> 
> there is no sync option for 'bookmarks' in Accounts UI. iirc 'bookmarks' is something you can 'sync'.
> 
> The only options I see are
> 
> - Calendar
> - Contacts
> - Gmail
> - Google Play Music
> 
> no big deal for me though. i will most likely stay on this ROM and test it out a few days.


Just uploaded a new gapps that should fix you bookmarks issue..

http://goo.im/apps/teamgummy/gapps-4.1.1-Kejar31-20120712.zip


----------



## Tidefan22

NM

Sent from my Gnex


----------



## ddemlong

Man, I hope ROM control features get added soon


----------



## hecantbreathe

ddemlong said:


> Man, I hope ROM control features get added soon


ROM Control is AOKP.

Sent from my Full AOSP on Toro-VZW using RootzWiki


----------



## DrSuSE

Loving Jelly Bean, but missing some Gummy stuff (mostly pull down controls, reboot options, etc). That said... happy to be running something from Kejar in the mean time.


----------



## Soapinmouth

Links updated in the op 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dartan

Kejar31 just retweeted the following though I'm not sure if it's right as I came from another JB ROM and none of my apps from that restored:

So it seems gapps on jb will only restore market apps that you had on jb... please pass along.....


----------



## wickets

Soapinmouth said:


> Links updated in the op
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


The updated gapps link is the same one that was referenced in Mr. Rogers recent tweet? Thanks very much in advance. I used the gapps from the tweet when i downloaded the rom this morning after reading through the various threads here









Thanks again....all very very nice


----------



## Soapinmouth

wickets said:


> The updated gapps link is the same one that was referenced in Mr. Rogers recent tweet? Thanks very much in advance. I used the gapps from the tweet when i downloaded the rom this morning after reading through the various threads here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again....all very very nice


It's the one he posted in the thread a few posts back.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dhy8386

Does the new Gaaps fix the calendar colors issue? In the preview builds of JB, there was an updated calendar app that used bright colors to match the online version. The latest Gaaps releases I have seen, have reverted back to the older calendar app which uses the ICS, darker, duller colors.


----------



## wickets

Thanks.....I came from Razors 2.6 (4.1) and this is just as brilliant.


----------



## Kejar31

dhy8386 said:


> Does the new Gaaps fix the calendar colors issue? In the preview builds of JB, there was an updated calendar app that used bright colors to match the online version. The latest Gaaps releases I have seen, have reverted back to the older calendar app which uses the ICS, darker, duller colors.


you know I was noticing that as well.. Stupid they don't include the same apps in aosp


----------



## utcu

Is this rom equipped with apex already? lol. I'm totally against the stock launcher after using apex.


----------



## dhy8386

Kejar31 said:


> you know I was noticing that as well.. Stupid they don't include the same apps in aosp


Bummmmmmmmer

So no way to use the preview/older versions? Even if you dont support it, for me to do it? I already tried the obvious like replacing with old ones, all different ways.


----------



## BigShotProducer

Is there a reboot menu mod that works with KeJar's JB? It's really the only think I can find that missing. Thanks!


----------



## wesley404

I'm loving this ROM thus far, haven't had any issues with it and I applied my paid subscription to Apex Launcher over top of the stock one. I have been looking for the notification controls and power button reboot/screen shot/recovery zips as well, but in the meantime I you can use those same reboot/recovery features in TiBackup or Rom Manager.

Great work and I look forward to your next build!


----------



## tperricone

BigShotProducer said:


> I'm loving this ROM thus far, haven't had any issues with it and I applied my paid subscription to Apex Launcher over top of the stock one. I have been looking for the notification controls and power button reboot/screen shot/recovery zips as well, but in the meantime I you can use those same reboot/recovery features in TiBackup or Rom Manager.
> 
> Great work and I look forward to your next build!


This one worked for me! https://www.dropbox.com/s/y6obq062h9gbi1b/PowerMenuRebootRecovery.zip


----------



## wickets

I normally use swiftkey as my keyboard but i turned on the stock one as its supposed to be new and improved....doesnt seem new and improved at all.







How does one confirm/check what version it is compared to ics? Thanks in advance


----------



## rman18

wickets said:


> I normally use swiftkey as my keyboard but i turned on the stock one as its supposed to be new and improved....doesnt seem new and improved at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How does one confirm/check what version it is compared to ics? Thanks in advance


I've noticed this as well... it seems like the keyboard on the leaked Roms was new and improved but with the AOSP it seems to have reverted to the ICS keyboard.


----------



## wickets

rman18 said:


> I've noticed this as well... it seems like the keyboard on the leaked Roms was new and improved but with the AOSP it seems to have reverted to the ICS keyboard.


Nope....its definitely not a 4.1.1 keyboard!!!! I wonder why they replaced the new keyboard with the old one? Isnt this supposed to be stock out the box rom? Btw, not a complaint, just a nooby question of interest


----------



## BigShotProducer

tperricone said:


> This one worked for me! https://www.dropbox....ootRecovery.zip


Awesome! Thanks a million!


----------



## Kejar31

dhy8386 said:


> Bummmmmmmmer
> 
> So no way to use the preview/older versions? Even if you dont support it, for me to do it? I already tried the obvious like replacing with old ones, all different ways.


looking into a solution now


----------



## Kejar31

wickets said:


> Nope....its definitely not a 4.1.1 keyboard!!!! I wonder why they replaced the new keyboard with the old one? Isnt this supposed to be stock out the box rom? Btw, not a complaint, just a nooby question of interest


The keyboard compiled is the one that comes with AOSP..


----------



## DrSuSE

Even though I am really missing (in this order) battery percentage, pull down toggles, and the power menu my concern is always that if I use something not specifically made from/for a ROM then I am eliminating some portion of how that ROM was built.

I'll sit back and wait until Kejar specific stuff pops up.


----------



## ddemlong

hecantbreathe said:


> ROM Control is AOKP.
> 
> Sent from my Full AOSP on Toro-VZW using RootzWiki


Talking about a general settings for advanced controls. Yes I know its called gummy settings for gummy and rom control for aokp.


----------



## utcu

DrSuSE said:


> Even though I am really missing (in this order) battery percentage, pull down toggles, and the power menu my concern is always that if I use something not specifically made from/for a ROM then I am eliminating some portion of how that ROM was built.
> 
> I'll sit back and wait until Kejar specific stuff pops up.


So true. I don't mind the bare bones setup until kejar puts his special touches in. At least I know it's stable and good to go for now.


----------



## rman18

Kejar31 said:


> The keyboard compiled is the one that comes with AOSP..


Not blaming you, blaming google









I downloaded the JB Keyboard port in the Play Store and its the old one from the leak... its a workaround for now. Not sure why they would put the old one in AOSP.


----------



## wesley404

Thanks for the link. Agreed, I prefer ROM Stability to 100+ features if I can't get it to do the basic things correctly. I found a battery notification bar thing to last until the next update and the pull down thing is icing, nothing major at this point.


----------



## wickets

rman18 said:


> Not blaming you, blaming google
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I downloaded the JB Keyboard port in the Play Store and its the old one from the leak... its a workaround for now. Not sure why they would put the old one in AOSP.


Thanks....for a minute or two i thought that i had had one too many getting all my apps downloaded etc haha


----------



## Kejar31

rman18 said:


> Not blaming you, blaming google
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I downloaded the JB Keyboard port in the Play Store and its the old one from the leak... its a workaround for now. Not sure why they would put the old one in AOSP.


How is it different though.. is there a setting missing? if so what one is it?


----------



## x.v_

wickets said:


> The keyboard compiled is the one that comes with AOSP..


I suspect it may have something to do with the newly introduced keyboard lag in 4.1... I was having some issues.


----------



## caryzub

x.v_ said:


> I suspect it may have something to do with the newly introduced keyboard lag in 4.1... I was having some issues.


Swiftkey 3 is the best keyboard IMO, works very well with JB.


----------



## x.v_

caryzub said:


> Swiftkey 3 is the best keyboard IMO, works very well with JB.


I've never really been a Swiftkey fan, but I haven't given it another try in a while. Maybe I'll give it a go, thanks for the suggestion! Another really interesting keyboard I saw on reddit is Keymonk Keyboard. It's sort of odd, but I think with enough practice it could be quite good!


----------



## OLDCEDAWG

I am having trouble getting Google Wallet running after I went to Jelly Bean. It sticks on "initializing your device". I have cleared data and cache and uninstalled and installed again. I have had it working on the other Gummy Roms. I have a small credit but I have had no luck getting it to see my phone.
Kejar I love your ROMS I have followed your work for a long time. I wish you the best of luck with you family situation.
Any suggestion from anyone would be appreciated.


----------



## s3pt1k

So, I installed the ROM, re-installed all my apps through the Play Store (since auto-restore is funky) and I'm now getting stuck at the "google logo." Thank goodness for backsups, but any reason this is happening? I've seen it with several JB ROMs I've tried.


----------



## Jasoraso

OLDCEDAWG said:


> I am having trouble getting Google Wallet running after I went to Jelly Bean. It sticks on "initializing your device". I have cleared data and cache and uninstalled and installed again. I have had it working on the other Gummy Roms. I have a small credit but I have had no luck getting it to see my phone.
> Kejar I love your ROMS I have followed your work for a long time. I wish you the best of luck with you family situation.
> Any suggestion from anyone would be appreciated.


I've had the same issue. Perhaps it is related to the strange device name that shows up on the play store?


----------



## OLDCEDAWG

I noticed the name change to the name of the ROM also. That could be the problem. Kejar will see this when he has a chance.


----------



## Jasoraso

OLDCEDAWG said:


> I noticed the name change to the name of the ROM also. That could be the problem. Kejar will see this when he has a chance.


I also wonder if that is throwing a wrench into the auto restore ...


----------



## _base2

Working great for me thus far. No issues yet. Very smooth, great responsiveness. Thx Kejar!

Sent from my Full AOSP on Toro-VZW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## _base2

I also verified that Google wallet hangs on setup. I modified my build.prop and it worked perfectly. I'll post in a sec...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## _base2

Just replace w root explorer or adb & reboot

http://db.tt/pY6Tj9iO

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dartan

Any idea what apks I need to pull out of the original JB leak to get the latest versions of camera/gallery, calendar, and keyboard?


----------



## rman18

Kejar31 said:


> How is it different though.. is there a setting missing? if so what one is it?


It is missing predictions.


----------



## ruffryder91290

rman18 said:


> It is missing predictions.


I got predictions working by disabling predictions, then re-enabling them


----------



## rman18

ruffryder91290 said:


> I got predictions working by disabling predictions, then re-enabling them


Looking further into this it is the JB keyboard and the predictions is working but only for exact sentences I have already typed. It appears that the default predictions dictionary or library is missing our not working. This is the same in jelly Belly ROM too.


----------



## andytseng

_base2 said:


> I also verified that Google wallet hangs on setup. I modified my build.prop and it worked perfectly. I'll post in a sec...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Haven't taken a look at your build.prop file, but just wanted to confirm for the rest that I got my wallet activated by changing the file as well. Changed the build to JRN84D

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jasoraso

_base2 said:


> Just replace w root explorer or adb & reboot
> 
> http://db.tt/pY6Tj9iO
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Thanks!!! got google wallet working now!

I had tried to edit my build.prop, but I evidently missed one or two lines ...


----------



## OLDCEDAWG

andytseng said:


> Haven't taken a look at your build.prop file, but just wanted to confirm for the rest that I got my wallet activated by changing the file as well. Changed the build to JRN84D
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


i would like to change the file but I need help. What steps do you take and what name do you use? I am new to this and just know how to do the rom install.


----------



## BigShotProducer

I got GW to work by just un-installing it and restoring a back up from TIBU. Worked just fine after that... maybe I'm just blessed.


----------



## utcu

Kejar just put another update out on his twitter. yay. I just finished flashing the previous one.








Anyone recommend a data wipe going between the builds? I think I may to be safe. Then just reinstall everything again.


----------



## shftn2gear97

utcu said:


> Kejar just put another update out on his twitter. yay. I just finished flashing the previous one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone recommend a data wipe going between the builds? I think I may to be safe. Then just reinstall everything again.


Its always safe to wipe..

but you should be ok with a dirty flash... everything is swell here, but remember to clear cache!


----------



## utcu

shftn2gear97 said:


> Its always safe to wipe..
> 
> but you should be ok with a dirty flash... everything is swell here, but remember to clear cache!


I wipe cache and dalvik like religiously! lol


----------



## Ainvar

Updated toro build
ROM - http://goo.im/roms/t...31-20120713.zip
Gapps - http://goo.im/apps/t...31-20120713.zip
https://twitter.com/...575518497341440
Shared via Plume
http://bit.ly/GetPlume

Booted up fine. Starting to test everything out.

https://twitter.com/kejar31
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]*Justin Rogers* ‏@*kejar31*[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]new toro JB build uploading now.. also new gapps... T9 dialer added from CM9 calendar color's fixed picasa sync fixed[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background]


----------



## YelraH777

i'm currently on the 20120712 version.. what are the differences with the 20120713 version?


----------



## utcu

YelraH777 said:


> i'm currently on the 20120712 version.. what are the differences with the 20120713 version?


I'm guessing a build prop edit at the least. lol


----------



## Ainvar

YelraH777 said:


> i'm currently on the 20120712 version.. what are the differences with the 20120713 version?


https://twitter.com/kejar31

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]
*Justin Rogers* ‏@*kejar31*[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]
new toro JB build uploading now.. also new gapps... T9 dialer added from CM9 calendar color's fixed picasa sync fixed[/background]


----------



## shftn2gear97

Ainvar said:


> https://twitter.com/kejar31
> 
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]*Justin Rogers* ‏@*kejar31*[/background]
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]new toro JB build uploading now.. also new gapps... T9 dialer added from CM9 calendar color's fixed picasa sync fixed[/background]


Beat me to it..


----------



## YelraH777

awesome i missed the t9 dialer!


----------



## _base2

The updated build has a good build.prop so Google wallet and auto-restore should work fine now. About to flash it now

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sawgwa

Well I flashed the 4.1.1 (not the latest apparently but give me a few minutes) and bad, keyboard is not as smooth as in ICS and for me the apps did not install. But the apps worked to my advantage so I got to clean up all the junk I tried for fun. The keyboard doesn't work as well as ICS but dang it has been like 15 minutes for the source drop.

Go kejar! This was rolled up with lean kernel and and is a sweet as , as, sweet, like, JELLY BEANS!

I tried a sdk and it was nice to taste but kejar's is even smoother. Screens really flow and right out of the box the battery life is as good as I have had.

Need to donate for sure. 
Thanks kejar!

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## dluxxx

Is it ok to dirty flash over previous versions?


----------



## XiriX12

Have all of you flashed JB Bootloader?


----------



## utcu

XiriX12 said:


> Have all of you flashed JB Bootloader?


I did


----------



## synth3tic

I don't post very often, but thanks for your work, Kejar. I have been holding out on installing JB, but could not resist flashing yours. I am in awe how smooth everything is. Keep up the great work. I wish you and your fam the best.


----------



## utcu

This may seem like an odd question but can someone post a screenshot of their camera app and gallery. My gallery is acting buggy and it appears to be the old ics style gallery and not the jellybean style one that others have shown. I just want to double check that everything installed fine.

Edit: Should I try the superwipe script and reinstall?









Reflashed Gapps and it was okay. I must've messed something up the first time.


----------



## Ogkush.818

Do I need to flash a kernel with this?


----------



## ahjee

I'd flash a Trinity kernel bro, I always do but I'm sure it's packed with a kernel.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ogkush.818

ahjee said:


> I'd flash a Trinity kernel bro, I always do but I'm sure it's packed with a kernel.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


is it packed with the stock kernel?


----------



## utcu

Ogkush.818 said:


> Do I need to flash a kernel with this?


Comes with the new JB leankernel. Personally I prefer leankernel with any rom kejar has made. I seem to get the best battery life, but to each his own.


----------



## Ogkush.818

utcu said:


> Comes with the new JB leankernel. Personally I prefer leankernel with any rom kejar has made. I seem to get the best battery life, but to each his own.


thanks..do i need the JB bootloader to flash this..im coming from stock rooted..


----------



## rayfin

the past 2+ weeks with JB I haven't had any deep sleep issues. I just flashed this about an hour ago, left the phone sit for 15 mins, no deep sleep. anyone else have any issues with deep sleep and this rom?


----------



## utcu

Ogkush.818 said:


> thanks..do i need the JB bootloader to flash this..im coming from stock rooted..


It's a good idea to flash the JB bootloader from what I've heard. I did it just to be safe.


----------



## Birthofahero

Can anyone confirm that the turn by turn voice says street names and exits on this rom?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## huskerkate

Steven58 said:


> Whatever family issues you're having, I hope they turn out okay.


Steve, is that really you?! where's the yoda?!


----------



## Ogkush.818

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]question: if i wipe (factory reset, cache, dalvic) before installing a rom wont it delete from the internal storage? Im coming from a phone that had an sd card. If rom is placed in my internal storage and I wipe, wont it wipe everything including the .zip files(rom/gapps)? [/background]


----------



## utcu

Ogkush.818 said:


> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]question: if i wipe (factory reset, cache, dalvic) before installing a rom wont it delete from the internal storage? Im coming from a phone that had an sd card. If rom is placed in my internal storage and I wipe, wont it wipe everything including the .zip files(rom/gapps)? [/background]


The sd card on the nexus is only wiped when you lock and unlock the bootloader. Wiping data/factory reset doesn't touch it.


----------



## Ogkush.818

installing right now...will report backk...

edit:wow this is butter smooth..you can def tell the difference between this and stock(ics)


----------



## cvo515

+1 on the t9 dialer. Huge help. Thanks for sharing

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## C-4nati

Still doesn't auto restore my account and apps...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## sekine12

Just a heads up, and I'm not sure if it's significant or not, but avast flagged the superuser.apk in this archive for containing the Xsider-A trojan which is an android specific threat. Again, it might be a false positive, but considering avast scans all my archives and I've got half of the gnex roms saved on my HD and almost everything that ever came out for the droid x, I'm a little worried that this is the only one it flagged.

If I'm the only one who gets the false hit, I'm sorry for bringing it up, but for now I've deleted and reinstalled superuser from the market.

edit: this is on the version from this post -

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/223575518497341440


----------



## htowngtr

utcu said:


> It's a good idea to flash the JB bootloader from what I've heard. I did it just to be safe.


The one from jakeday thread?


----------



## utcu

htowngtr said:


> The one from jakeday thread?


That's The One I Used.


----------



## rsmiff

rayfin said:


> the past 2+ weeks with JB I haven't had any deep sleep issues. I just flashed this about an hour ago, left the phone sit for 15 mins, no deep sleep. anyone else have any issues with deep sleep and this rom?


I noticed mine was not going into deep sleep. I flashed trinity kernel and now I have deep sleep. Don't know if it's related, but that was my experience.


----------



## Jasoraso

I'm getting deep sleep just fine with the default kernel.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Kejar31

sekine12 said:


> Just a heads up, and I'm not sure if it's significant or not, but avast flagged the superuser.apk in this archive for containing the Xsider-A trojan which is an android specific threat. Again, it might be a false positive, but considering avast scans all my archives and I've got half of the gnex roms saved on my HD and almost everything that ever came out for the droid x, I'm a little worried that this is the only one it flagged.
> 
> If I'm the only one who gets the false hit, I'm sorry for bringing it up, but for now I've deleted and reinstalled superuser from the market.
> 
> edit: this is on the version from this post -
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/223575518497341440


The SuperUser.apk used in this build came directly from ChainDD's site

http://androidsu.com/superuser/

Its 3.2-RC2.. the RC may get a false positive (the one in the market has not been updated yet) You may want to report this to ChainsDD


----------



## sailrace

I'm not sure if it's just me, but my contacts app isn't working. Every time i try to open the People app, it says "unfortunately contacts has stopped."

Any ideas?

NVM - i went into App list and cleared data, forced stop and restarted and it seems to be working now. I think the problem is Facebook Contact sync. For some reason when i try and edit to show facebook contacts, it closes out and won't restart.


----------



## wesley404

Question, I'm using the previous build from 7-12, but as I'm typing numbers in the dialer, my contacts are showing up as I dial; anyone else have this happening to them?


----------



## utcu

Only issue I'm having is I can't set pictures for my contacts.


----------



## OLDCEDAWG

Just installed the latest update. This thing is running the best since I have had the phone like 8 months. It is faster and smoother. I have everything working even Wallet that I had had a problem with. 
Thanks Keejar you have done a great job on this ROM. I will be sending a donation today.


----------



## Kejar31

utcu said:


> Only issue I'm having is I can't set pictures for my contacts.


Yea as I said I used CM9's contacts/dialer for the last release. so if you want to change the profile picture you will have to actually edit the profile to do it.


----------



## FloridaMike

All I can say is AWESOME! ...and for once, I get to use a Gummy Rom without integrated DSP!!!! I know this is a controversial topic, but that CM DSP manager destroys sound quality compared to any ROM without it (don't get me wrong, I use market equalizers to adjust sound parameters) - don't know what it is about that app, but it really limits the beautiful sound this phone is capable of producing. That said, this Gummy ROM is amazing - I've tried all the current JB iterations out there, and this is by far the fastest, most bug-free version available! Thanks Kejar!!!


----------



## Ainvar

Is anyone able to send attachment through the Gmail app? I have not been able to. I can receive them and download them it seems but not attach from phone and send.

Ok if I attach through gallery the video sends. If I try and attach through Gmail directly using gallery, root explorer, or astro then it does not send.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WyldCFH

C-4nati said:


> Still doesn't auto restore my account and apps...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I'm in the same boat. Clean install, JB bootloader, no mods
Vicious-Toro-Jellybean is the only one that auto restores for me.


----------



## scorch968

So I performed a factory reset last night and natually that wiped data and cache. Applied the ROM via CWM and everything was running good until this morning. When I awoke I noticed the phone was off. It was definately on when I plugged it in to charge. So anyway I turned the phone back on and was stuck at the google splash screen right after powering on. At any rate I performed a factory restore via fastboot using the latest 4.0.4 image from el goog's website. I went ahead and reflashed the radios while I was at it, just in case something was partially corrupt there as well.

All is well after reflashing my phone with the contents of mysid-imm76k-factory-98d21321.tgz. I've applied the 7/13 build of JB and so far all is working well. If I find out more I will post additional feedback.

Thanks again for your hard work.

P.S.: I dont use the Auto-restore feature so I can't speak for that functionality.

Update:

I found a issue with Google Voice Setup. This is probably normal and you can setup voicemail fordwarding manually. Anyway here is the message from GV.


----------



## ryansc375

Not sure if I'm doing something wrong, but I ran superwipe, installed current rom and current gaps, but auto-restore did not work.


----------



## gtx1

ryansc375 said:


> Not sure if I'm doing something wrong, but I ran superwipe, installed current rom and current gaps, but auto-restore did not work.


Some say it has something to do with the build version/something like that in the build.prop that is stopping auto-restore. I have the same issue, but now that I've installed everything myself over the past day I'm alright with the ROM.


----------



## rayfin

Kejar31 said:


> Yea as I said I used CM9's contacts/dialer for the last release. so if you want to change the profile picture you will have to actually edit the profile to do it.


So what APKs do I need to change to revert back to AOSP?


----------



## dhy8386

Kejar, still can't get proper calendar colors. I just flashed your gaaps over another rom/gaaps I am using. That maybe the issue?


----------



## wolfspirit68

Only JellyBean ROM I have tried that has native wifi support working. Thank you!!


----------



## zorgela

Kejar31 said:


> Yea as I said I used CM9's contacts/dialer for the last release. so if you want to change the profile picture you will have to actually edit the profile to do it.


Changing contact picture by Editing profile does not work as well. Fresh install of - 120713


----------



## utcu

zorgela said:


> Changing contact picture by Editing profile does not work as well. Fresh install of - 120713


I just tried this as well. Definitely not a huge issue for me, but hopefully it gets fixed eventually.


----------



## eris72

I suggest all take a look at this


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/223888534736617475
No more gummy :-(

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kebabdylan

Sad but a nice run it was

Sent from my Full ASP.NET OWASP on del'Toro-VZW using Tapatalk 200.12.128


----------



## utcu

Well it was awesome while it lasted. Hopefully someone else can take over. Here's to hoping kejar at least can have some input into future builds if someone takes over. I do wish him the best of luck with whatever his home situation might be. I'm going through some tough times with my family as well right now and I know sometimes you just need to drop everything else to keep your head clear and make any advancements.


----------



## Ogkush.818

utcu said:


> I know sometimes you just need to drop everything else to keep your head clear and make any advancements.


I hear that..everyone needs family time esp. if your not always there..thanks for everything kejar


----------



## wesley404

Thanks for Gummy, but family is number one and I think everyone will agree!


----------



## kregstrong

Gummybean. Hell yea

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Tybaltus PRIME

Maaan... gummy has been such an epic mainstay this is quite a day...thanks for all the awesome you've dropped on my devices kejar!! Blessings on u and urs

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## snoz0r

eris72 said:


> I suggest all take a look at this
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/223888534736617475
> No more gummy :-(
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Worst news ever.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## kenmills78

What ROM are you guys going to?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## YelraH777

kenmills78 said:


> What ROM are you guys going to?


I've using Gummy since it came out on the Droid X and then used Liberty when it changed to that... Put Liberty on my wifes Droid x2....Put Gummy on my Nexus a couple weeks after i got it back in December and been using it exclusively since then! Just put "GummyBean" on my wife's new Nexus - So i'm not sure what Rom i'm going to go to.. Thinking about Rootzboat since it's by Xoomdev and he was just recently added as a Gummy dev. It truely is a sad day! Now i can't wait to get my Gummy shirt so i can show my Gummy love!!


----------



## kebabdylan

I'll be interested to see what liquid cooks up...

Sent from my Full ASOP on Zoro-Fable using Smackatalk 2


----------



## Ogkush.818

kenmills78 said:


> What ROM are you guys going to?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


i went to jake's rom...its pretty smooth..isnt better than kejars







but its def BUTTERY SMOOTH


----------



## utcu

kenmills78 said:


> What ROM are you guys going to?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


To be honest I'll probably stick with this for awhile. Its basic, stable, and battery life has been pretty good.


----------



## wesley404

I was using Jelly Belly before Gummy dropped, but I will stay with Gummy for the foreseeabe future or until some new features come out that I want to use.


----------



## Tone_Capone

utcu said:


> I just tried this as well. Definitely not a huge issue for me, but hopefully it gets fixed eventually.


This feature is working in the Modaco build. Ive been running it for a about a week with no issues at all. Def worth a shot if this issue bothers you a lot.


----------



## Tom Ace

Been running Gummy since the DX pre Liberty days.. I wrote this article some of you may enjoy that really sums up my appreciation for everything that kejar and the gummy team have done.

I'd appreciate it if you guys gave it a read.

http://tinyurl.com/3puhn6a

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ahjee

R.I.P. Gummy.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cloud36426

I can't seem to get the ROM to DL. It keeps stopping halfway through like it is finished anyone have a link?


----------



## Belair56

Thanks for everything you have given us. It's nice to see you have your priorities straight. Family always should come first.


----------



## prsnlcrcl

I am having an issue on all of the 4.1.1 ROMs I have tried...I am currently running this one. I use Haxsync and can get it to sync all of my contacts without an issue, however, the account disappears each time I reboot. Has anyone else experienced this issue? Thanks in advance.

*Just found this is a known issue due to the way the app is installed on 4.1.1...there is a workaround here for anyone interested.


----------



## YelraH777

Well Kejar is now a dev for Rootzboat... guess it's Rootzboat for me! - time to wipe my phone and start flashing!


----------



## enzoem

> Well Kejar is now a dev for Rootzboat... guess it's Rootzboat for me! - time to wipe my phone and start flashing!


I have been on rootzboat since it was announced that there will be no more gummy. Not a single issue for me at all, even if it is still in beta.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## TheShoura

So is Gummy dead? may explain why i haven't seen many 4.1 builds


----------



## utcu

TheShoura said:


> So is Gummy dead? may explain why i haven't seen many 4.1 builds


Gummy is pretty much done for. Kejar was the lead developer. Rootzboat has been amazing so far. Xoomdev and kejar are doing great so far. Auto restore works, its simple, fast, and stable.


----------



## gunner1982

Loving this build no bull crap add ons like other roms just pure JB

Sent from my Full AOSP on Toro-VZW using Tapatalk 2


----------

